# Enlightenment



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> And just know life after divorce isn't going to be all that better for her, but it can be for you if you get help and take this time to better yourself more than ever.


This is THE THOUGHT that keeps me going. I do not feel much anger for my stbxh, and I do still love him and think I always will. But I think I am starting to feel pity for him. He doesn't see the big picture, he is not awake to the Truth of the universe and this life we have been given. He is unhappy and doesn't have a clue. I wish I could shake him and open his eyes, but it doesn't work that way, and perhaps that is what makes me the most sad...that in a way, even though HE left, I am leaving HIM behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I hear ya, sister. Same with me. See my posts...


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

MyselfAgain said:


> This is THE THOUGHT that keeps me going. I do not feel much anger for my stbxh, and I do still love him and think I always will. But I think I am starting to feel pity for him. He doesn't see the big picture, he is not awake to the Truth of the universe and this life we have been given. He is unhappy and doesn't have a clue. I wish I could shake him and open his eyes, but it doesn't work that way, and perhaps that is what makes me the most sad...that in a way, even though HE left, I am leaving HIM behind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well said....and I feel he same !!!


----------

